# Please help a noob



## jnyork (Aug 9, 2010)

I am an active member on several other boards, but a noob here. 

My friend has inherited a Walther Model 9, a diminutive .25 auto made 1921-1943. We can find some history, values, etc on it, but research through SEVERAL manuals has failed to produce instructions on how to field strip it. Can anyone here help us by maybe pointing us to the right manual or book, all assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

the only place that I know of that might be of some help is the waltherforum.com. they have a subforum for the older model pistols. If you are already a member there, then I'm sure you have already tried and therefore, disregard my post. However a quick google image search has given me some ideas. The figure 8 shape on the back of the slide and frame might be similar to how the Raven MP25 is broken down. link Raven Arms P25 PistolCaliber .


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

My suspicion has been confirmed, here is a link that tells you how to strip it down. Walther Model 9
all the way at the bottom of the page, good pics too.


----------



## jnyork (Aug 9, 2010)

nukehayes said:


> My suspicion has been confirmed, here is a link that tells you how to strip it down. Walther Model 9
> all the way at the bottom of the page, good pics too.


Wow, thanks a bunch, nukehayes, that is exactly what I was looking for. Funny thing, I ran a google search before I posted and that page did not show up at all. After reading your post, I ran it again and it popped right up, second link down. Go figure. Anyway, I appreciate your effort. Best Regards. JN


----------

